# Juniper's first babies!



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

I couldn't sleep on Monday night so came downstairs. I decided to check on my fawn doe Juniper, and saw she'd had her babies! So I made her some scrambled egg, and whilst she tucked in I checked them over. A mix of dark eyed and pink eyed so I'm expecting blacks and doves to develop. Anything else will be a nice surprise 

She is a superb mother, I'm so proud of her. Here are some piccies of her

The night they were born 

















2 days old. Look at the naughty chubby bubba messing up the line!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

So precious, that one is so chunky!


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Their fur is about to come in. They're so wriggly now!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They look lovely <3


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Two of the pups are fawns and producing yellows was my goal, so I'm well pleased 

Look at these little faces!


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Aw, what a great pic of the little ones!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Congratulations on getting the yellow that you wanted rather than all doves like you feared 

Those two are just so gorgeous I want to fly over and steal them!


----------

